# T C Yasi



## wallarooyak (Jan 26, 2010)

to all our friends in north queensland.

keep your heads down and stay safe. my thoughts are with you all. i cant belive how big this thing is. After living up there for over ten years and being lucky enough not to of had on hit land were i was i have seen the destruction that Larry did first hand. and this thing is about the same size if not bigger.

all the best and stay safe.
wallarooyak
David


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Keep your powder dry!
Hoping for a reprieve and last minute veer to the N ward!


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Now expected to cross between Cairns and Innisfail Early Wednesday Morning as a Cat. 4, Have contacts all along the central QLD coast and they have been recieving texts saying to evacuate if in low lying areas. +5m tides this week also going to cause havok.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, the wind threat has eased a bit in my area but the Cairns area is looking like a direct hit at this stage. There has been a convoy of machinery going past my house to higher ground as flooding seems to be our biggest threat now.

When Aivu hit in '89 it was cat 3 (I think) but it didn't last very long. Cyclone Charlie the year before wasn't as strong but blew the crap out of us for about 36 hours. Both cyclones hit areas which are relatively sparsely populated compared to Cairns. I'd hate to think of the damage that could happen if there's a domino effect with debri from one building damaging another.

For anyone who hasn't been through a cyclone the sound is haunting and stays with you for life. The howling they have on movies is what it sounds like except much louder, you can barely hear the person beside you and your ears are constantly popping from the changes in pressure.

Good luck Cairns!


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Wallarooyak for your thoughts.

We are well above storm tide level so we are safe in that respect.

Our house is designed for a Category 4 cyclone, ie well above what is normally required. Cyclone Larry influenced me to do this.

There will be a long and frustrating period wating for it to hit and an even longer period waiting waiting for it to pass.

Con, I was in Home Hill for both Charlie and Aivu and it was eerie when the eyes passed over. It was fortunate that Aivu did not last long. Our house was vibrating then.

If it decides to turn towards the south then the wind velocity should increase due to the steeper pressure gradient presented.

We need to be prepared for this eventuality.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

My house is new but only built to the required WP50 or whatever it is. We wanted a pretty open sort of plan but, having being through those 2 cyclones, I wanted the bathrooms and a store-room built with brick walls rather than timber frame so they could be used as shelter in the event of a cyclone.

Building in some cyclone readiness is a great idea but in my opinion the weakest point is the glass windows/doors. You can do what you like but if a branch breaks off a tree and taps your stressed glass it could break and threaten your roof. Quite a few of the locals put heavy timber shutters on their windows after Charlie/Aivu and they have all been closed in preparation for this one....a good idea I reckon if you're not too worried about aesthetics. Having a strong room somewhere you can hide (cower) is good too.

I haven't built my generator shed yet but found that it fits in my garage and will still reach my meter box. I gave it a test run this afternoon and found a problem. The electrician made a mistake with the wiring of the cable but it's now fixed and ready to go. I've got 7m of exhaust to get the fumes away from the house should I need to run it where it is. Forklift in the shed to move it out if I need to.

I'm really glad I'm not closer to Cairns at the moment!


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

I dont know what we 'Queenslanders have done to deserve all this attention from Mother Nature ... What ever it is, it must have been bad (recon it might have something to do with Bob Katter going over to the Dark Side :shock: :shock: Lucky he didn't go with he Greens or we would be [email protected]#%€eD :twisted: :lol

Never been through a cyclone but my wife was kid in Darwin when Tracey went through town. She recalls the excitement and the anticipation and then realizing that things were serious when the windows started breaking and the roof blew away. :shock:

To all of you in the affected area, our thoughts are with you.

Stay safe,
Rob


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice gen! you will be able to sell power to the whole neighbourhood with that!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

My thoughts are with everyone up in Qld at the moment.Hope everyone stays safe through this cyclone.I have experienced the sound room at the Darwin museum,but I imagine the real thing would be absolutely terrifying.Good luck everybody and stay safe.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Apparently the mining is to blame for the cyclones....the 2 big mining states cop them....WA & QLD :lol:


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> Apparently the mining is to blame for the cyclones....the 2 big mining states cop them....WA & QLD :lol:


Yea the differance between you over there in OLD and us here in WA according to the Greens is that you bastards produce the CO2, I am still waiting for it to rain gold over here :lol:


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

DiggerRob said:


> I see the Greens are blaming global warming for this cyclone.......bloody idiots couldn't find their bums with a hunting dog!
> Rob


I think they might have watched _The Day After Tomorrow_ too many times. Concurrent w/ Yasi, middle America is on the cusp of a major winter storm. Freezing air straight out of the Arctic, is blasting thru Canada and all the way into Mexico in a straight shot. This isn't just a Winter storm. This is a 40-50 year event at this point. After it's is gone, there may be snow and ice on the Gulf coast and into Mexico. Water travel of goods along the Mississippi is going to be crippled.
It's a big $hit sandwich and we all have to take a bite.

OAN:
My hurricane experience was end of September, '01 in Baja Mex. Me and 2 friends road tripped to the tip of Baja on a research trip and hit hurricane Julliette head on at Cat3. Our lodging was a palm roof dwelling called a palapa. We had rain driving thru every crack at 100mph. Being it was off season the number of locals in the village was very low, so we volunteered to help. We were out in the village, on the roofs of the palapas, repairing the netting (called la red) that held down the palm fronds. I believe we saved a lot of property from water damage by keeping the roofs on.

After Juliette left, we were stranded between flooded rivers, roughly 100miles from San Jose del Cabo airport --I was set to fly home and the other 2 were driving. Luckily were were in a Chevy Blazer 4x4, and wre able to ford rivers (murd and the Suzuki are now laughing). Our biggest blunder was being short on supplies, figuring we would supplement fish for the meat source. 5 days of wind and rain to some extent, kept us from fishing at all. One day we scavenged the beach for 2 small grouper and a parrotfish that had been shocked by fresh cold water and wouldn't swim. Best fish dinner ever.

Once the airport nightmare was over (that is a whole other story) and I was boarded and we took off, (to San Diego in stead of LA) someone in my row busted out a bottle of tequila and passed that around. There was lots of relief and cheering to GTFO of Mexico!

Good luck boys! I'm following from over here.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Unfortunately no N turn.

Link


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

:shock: Its not looking funny for those in the far north now, heads down and hold on!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think I'd like ice!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

cyclone althea took off so many roofs and was only a 3, this could be the first 5 ever.

this could be an absolute killer.

i hope people are digging bunkers and making themselves safe.

i hear it may get near 300 kph and that has never been seen before.

apparently parts of the water in the gulf are 32 degrees down to 100 m deep. the coral sea is the hottest it has ever been .

the system on the map is incredible.

cairns has sprawled to some very low areas as it is backed by a very large and close range.

i would imagine this could intensify the system even more.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

_*STORM SURGE*_

Cyclone Yazi with a central pressure of 920 hectapascals is likely to generate a surge of *8.3 m* at its centre. The problem is it has a very big centre - like a carbuncle.

Townsville City Council Website says you can expect a 1 cm rise for each hectapascal drop in central pressure. Mean atmospheric pressure for Townsville is 1013 hectapascals

Regards

Ian


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

good luck to anyone affected by this.

fingers crossed.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Hawkeye3, any plans of packing a picninc hamper and heading up to the forts to watch it all happen? :lol:


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

The amount of populated low lying areas around here is amazing, I remember saying when I first came here that it is going to be bad if we ever get a good cyclone/flood, a few months later here we are staring down the barrel. This is going to get very bad, now a cat. 5


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Good luck up there guys, heads down when the tin starts flying and stay safe.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

sounds like it will be a good day for kite flying..300km/h winds. :shock: jeebus.

anyone up that way, get yourself to a safe spot now (and a safe spot is not necessarily your house as 300km/h winds will make sort work of anything that isn't solid)

take care queenslanders!


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

keep safe everyone up north.
jay


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Just got a phone call from 04 4444 4444 and thought it was a bit sus, turned out to be a recorded cyclone warning.

I'm impressed with how far we've come with being prepared for weather occurances these days. In 1940 my grandfather was watering cane in bright sunshine when the Burdekin River flooded and they lost a lot of stuff. There was rain further up in the catchement but no-one knew about it or had warning. Now we can watch it all unfold in real time!


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> Hey Hawkeye3, any plans of packing a picninc hamper and heading up to the forts to watch it all happen? :lol:


Hey con,

Thats my plan B. All the best for you and your family.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Starting to get windy here in Mackay. Hopefully we will be far enough away, although it keeps slipping further south. Looking more like cardwell to Ingham to me. So bunker down in T'ville and the Burdekin. I am fortunate to be in the high side of Walkerston which is 14 k from the coast and 30 m above sea level. I feel for all those that are within evacuation zones.

Good luck to all


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Best of luck to all of you up there & i hope the damage is limited to just things, not people.
I sat out a typhoon in japan once & that was scary enough, nothing in the realm of this thing though.


----------



## geecee (Mar 5, 2010)

I see the Willis Island met station anemometer went out of action at 0810, with wind gusts topping 100kts. Hope the people there are ok - and best wishes to all those in the path of Yasi.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I read over here of Willis Island station going dark. 
F'n MASSIVE!


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

geecee said:


> I see the Willis Island met station anemometer went out of action at 0810, with wind gusts topping 100kts. Hope the people there are ok - and best wishes to all those in the path of Yasi.


The 3 people at that station were evacuateded well before it went 'silent'. Supposidly that station is fortefied for these kinds of events and this one cyclone just huffed and puffed and it went out like a candle in the wind (parden the pun)...

Absolutly amazing power from our geriatric mother nature to watch but a critically dangerouse system up there for those involved unfortunatly... People from the USGS are even talking about this as something special...

Either way, hopes and well wishes to all those affected!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

geecee said:


> I see the Willis Island met station anemometer went out of action at 0810, with wind gusts topping 100kts. Hope the people there are ok - and best wishes to all those in the path of Yasi.


Apparently all 4 have been evacuated


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I can't believe the size of the damn thing - 500 km wide :shock: What a monster!


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Good luck fellow FNQ'ers, I am thinking of you here in Brissy.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Just thought I would check observations for Willis Island, which has (appears to have had )cyclone Yasi gone through.

maximum wind gust 87kph. Perhaps too soon to be encouraged, but the measurement does surprise me.

Cheers andybear. Bless all and take care


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

It may have been 87 KNOTS and the tower went out of action at 8.30 this morning.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

zed, does that say 1800 people killed in Katrina, where most of those drownings.??

barra, from memory nth qld gets all its power via high voltage towers from down south. 
with severe winds from sarina to the cape, this could be 1000 km of powerlines damaged.
that wont be fixed overnite. mite not be hearing from you til july. you got some carrier pidgeons??

winds more damaging to the south of the cyclone due to them being onshore.

not too late for bob brown to hold a press conference on the beach at cairns, hopefully about 10 tonite , so i can watch


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes. Drowning from floods when the levee(s) broke.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaD1pYwAABFfgAAQQAGR0AEAGAAv79+gIABoRT1PUaBkB4oaaep6g1RtNEzSNNDRpoNCFWGFO6OaFasldc7oi8904MYMYEkUKAgbNMC9D4Tctq0DjDygg2pDpeHc0avIKqYhYwebIi1swgYxpDQQ+CEauBKtzKJG+er8SkIl4El+LuSKcKEhQetLGA==


----------



## geecee (Mar 5, 2010)

Nothing showing for Willis Island now on the Bureau's radar chart, but from memory when I made my previous post it showed a last reading for wind of 76 kt (about 150km/h) with a maximum gust of 100kt (about 190km/h). The wind speed had been increasing noticeably with each reading when readings stopped. Later, for some reason, all the data went blank. Glad to hear the Met staff were evacuated well in advance. Just gotta be impressed by what the weather can do.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Still here, pretty windy but no big deal. 1200l of diesel should keep my generator running for a while if all else still works.

We've been wondering whether Jooolya has been coached in crying, in a few hours might be a good time for her to pull that rabbit out of the hat....she can't be outdone by Anna this time round :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc9wqvYAABhfgAAQQwX8ErQHcAC/59/gIACEIqep+RT1NM2qNA9CbUZPSfqmyTQap5TI9QCYGpgIaMATVTLc2h5wVms7DeynhjiX6L0q7PMF22PASEpDdRNwa1t64RjvJcIEHin6GSgdJbtLmpLJEgE91AVcTNBZpMQKsijSlXby+oI+hmwgoGbTiyZCK3wTkw7NCQhUchuhQRZJqsQRRGz6+P4u5IpwoSGe4VXs


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

If only I had an AI..... :lol: :lol:

Power is flickering and the branches are snapping off the trees....over and out.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Whitsundays looks a bit wet, too.
http://www.coastalwatch.com/camera/came ... hitsundays


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Batten down the hatches and stay safe. I hope everybody makes it through this with as little damage as possible.


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Best of luck to all in NQ. Hope all come out the otherside OK.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

How is this for weird.

At 5:30 pm Cairns wind: 6 knots gusting to 10 knots :?

I would be heading out for an offshore session in that!

Calm before the storm


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I think that's pretty normal pre-cyclone Slide. It gets sunny, hot and still. Then BAM. Certainly the two I saw did much the same, but I was on the North side of both.
Good luck guys, i can really say I'm glad to be out of Cairns for this one. Don't care about our rental property as long as the tennants are OK.


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

Good luck and all the best to the North Queenslanders.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

No power, windy and powerlines are whipping around but I could fall asleep in this. House doesn't shake like the last one. Even though it's early I reckon Ayr has dodged the bullet, thoughts for those in the direct path.

Manhole cover got sucked/blown into the ceiling but we had a door open at the time, all good at moment


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

It was 6-10kt up until an hour ago, I was starting to think id fallen for media hype but it came with a bang an hour ago and its now a good 30-40kt with some nasty gusts above that...


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you. Thoughts and prayers are yours from all of us at my place.

Be safe! You too Con.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

hope you all remain safe up there


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

9.5m wave recorded off townsville 2 hours before the cyclone hits land.

That is seriously scary


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

All seems to be good in Ayr. Running on generator power and having breakfast and a chat. A bit of cosmetic damage and sick of my parents expert post-mortem on the whole situation.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

good stuff barra,

is there still a chance kochy from 7 sunrise could be hit by some flying debris,

is there any way you could arrange this.

also mate, have you learnt sign language yet?
the old chick doing the sign language next to anna bligh at all the press conferences was going like a windmill.
i swear she landed a couple of left jabs on the police comissioner.


----------



## snipa (May 21, 2009)

Glad to hear that most seem to have come out okay, still no reports of loss of life.

Am praying that it stays that way, material goods can be replaced, lives cannot

Wishing all the very best in the recovery
Cheers John


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Pictures of the main street of Tully currently on my television screen look pretty bad in terms of structural damage, but it seems that the people have got through OK. A great feeling of relief, as long as the people are alright, the rest can be repaired. Continuing good wishes to all North Queenslanders.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi from Maggie Island,

Still blowing a gale here so unsafe to venture too far. Koala habitat next door copped a bit of a hiding with tree limbs and leaves scattered over the ground.

It was a long night, but we are safe. I can't comment on the rest of Maggie yet though there have been reports of significant wave heights. No Power since 6.20 pm last night.

Regards

Ian


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

By the sounds of it Ayr only copped Yasi's fart.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad to hear all OK but how did the farm fare ? Is there any cane still standing in Ayr? Awesome generator by the way you were really well prepared.


----------

